# 6 inch SB headstock and continuous belt install.



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 6 inch South Bend lathes of which I want to install a continuous flat serpentine belt in place of the flat spliced one.  

The question is: *How does the spindle come out of the headstock so I can pass the belt behind it?*  I've tried, after loosening the set screws and with not too big of a hammer, tapping it out in the past and it hasn't moved.  I believe it should just slide out of the pulley and headstock bearings. 

Am I correct or totally missing the mark?

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## rafe (Aug 12, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> I have a 6 inch South Bend lathes of which I want to install a continuous flat serpentine belt in place of the flat spliced one.
> 
> The question is: *How does the spindle come out of the headstock so I can pass the belt behind it?*  I've tried, after loosening the set screws and with not too big of a hammer, tapping it out in the past and it hasn't moved.  I believe it should just slide out of the pulley and headstock bearings.
> 
> ...



On the larger southbends those set screws cover the actual screws ...might be the same on yours? I've never heard of sliding it out ,usually have to lift it off !


----------



## OldMachinist (Aug 12, 2013)

I've never heard of a 6" South Bend lathe. Post a picture so we can see which type spindle bearings it has. Then we'll be able to tell you how it comes apart.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 12, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> I've never heard of a 6" South Bend lathe. Post a picture so we can see which type spindle bearings it has. Then we'll be able to tell you how it comes apart.



I'll have to wait for it to be light out as it's in a building without power.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 17, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> I have a 6 inch South Bend lathes of which I want to install a continuous flat serpentine belt in place of the flat spliced one.
> 
> The question is: *How does the spindle come out of the headstock so I can pass the belt behind it?* I've tried, after loosening the set screws and with not too big of a hammer, tapping it out in the past and it hasn't moved. I believe it should just slide out of the pulley and headstock bearings.
> 
> ...




South Bend never made a 6 inch machine. The smallest is 9 inch.
Nelson Collar


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 18, 2013)

NEL957 said:


> South Bend never made a 6 inch machine. The smallest is 9 inch.
> Nelson Collar




You know, I always thought of it as a 6", but, I never measured it.  I believe you're correct!  I still haven't taken any pics.


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 18, 2013)

There was a 8" South Bend lathe that that you could build from castings they supplied.


----------

